# Mini turtles for sale ??



## snakekid666 (May 1, 2012)

Hey is anyone selling or does anyone know someone who sells miniature turtles in the Nelson Bay, Newcastle, Port Stephens area. thanks heaps.


----------



## FAY (May 1, 2012)

Miniature turtles? What is the scientific name? To my knowledge there is no such thing.


----------



## butters (May 1, 2012)

No such thing. Sure they'll be miniature when you buy them but they won't stay that way.
what size do you class as miniature?
With good care most Aussie turtles will get to a fair (dinner plate) size or larger.

Compared to a loggerhead they'll be miniature.


----------



## snakekid666 (May 1, 2012)

hey is there anyone who sells or knows anyone who sells miniature turtles in the Nelson bay, Newcastle, Port Stephens area. thanks heaps.


----------



## shell477 (May 1, 2012)

Im confused. This is a duplicate thread.


----------



## Manda1032 (May 1, 2012)

i wanna know what is a mini turtle????


----------



## snakekid666 (May 1, 2012)

sorry i didnt think it worked so i did it again am trying to work out how to delete it


----------



## GellyAmbert (May 1, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> i wanna know what is a mini turtle????



there like a normal turtle in every way except smaller... kinda like a scaled down version.... i've never heard of em... but if someone is looking for them then they must exist.. ^_^


----------



## Leeloofluff (May 1, 2012)

A penny turtle? 
Sorry to tell you this, but all turtles you can keep get pretty big, think dinner plate size.


----------



## bluewater (May 1, 2012)

There kinda like a normal turtle in EVERY way


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 1, 2012)

PythonApprentice said:


> I've never heard of em... but if someone is looking for them then they must exist.. ^_^


----------



## Manda1032 (May 1, 2012)

agreed... curious to know what a mini turtle is... i'm my research the smallest aussie turtle is the painted turtle


----------



## shell477 (May 1, 2012)

I fooled a girl once into believing dropbears. Then she started looking for them up in the trees. I guess that means they exist?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 1, 2012)

Penny turtles are just hatchie turtles  They actually get very large, and can live up to 40 years old.


----------



## Frozenmouse (May 1, 2012)

Most fresh water turtles are miniature compared with sea turtles i suppose .


----------



## Tsubakai (May 1, 2012)

They are so miniature that no-one has been able to find them yet. Or maybe they're ninja miniature turtles which would mean they are hiding so no-one finds them.


----------



## Snake-Supplies (May 1, 2012)

like this?


----------



## Justdragons (May 1, 2012)

ha bite size


----------



## scorps (May 1, 2012)

As everyone has said, no miniature turtles unless your just referring to hatchling turtles


----------



## bk201 (May 1, 2012)

Do you like turtles?


----------



## oOLaurenOo (May 1, 2012)

The smallest turtle you can buy in Australia is the Macleay River Turtle, but it will still grow to around 15-17cms across the shell, (About the size of a bread and butter plate) so a minimum 6 foot aquarium will be required when its older.


----------



## Manda1032 (May 2, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> i wanna know what is a mini turtle????




I didn't swear... I typed stars!


----------



## Josh1321995 (May 2, 2012)

well a turtle breeder told me that penny(or miniature) turtles were a nickname given to underfed and unhealthy turtles. So when they were young were not looked after properly and in turn halting their growth, hence the name penny.


----------



## Wrightpython (May 2, 2012)

no such thing as mini turtles but i do have mini unicorns for sale if anyones interested


----------



## Manda1032 (May 3, 2012)

Oh SWEET!!! I'll take 10!


----------



## Ramsayi (May 3, 2012)

Baby turtles were sold years ago by pet shops and marketed as penny turtles.They weren't underfed or unhealthy,just babies.Unfortunately at the time there wasn't any information on the correct husbandry for them so most perished because they were kept incorrectly.


----------



## Ice_Ducati (May 3, 2012)

Otherwise known as an Urban Legand!


----------

